# Cambro Style Carriers



## bbc1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Seems there a few different brands and styles of hot/cold pan carriers on the market. I've seen Cambro's, but I see Rubbermaid and Carlisle offer carriers. Is there a preference for one brand over another? Thanks.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've got a cloth large Rubbermaid insulated carrier that will hold about 6 pans...HATE IT, worst purchase ever.....difficult to clean, just do not like using it.

Cambro liquid 5 gl carriers are wonderful, the liquid stays at the right temp for hours.......
10 gallon is way to heavy, rarely use it.

Cambro large handled, wheeled, plastic fits whole sheet trays is a Joy!......makes life so much easier. Very very Large and unweildy but oh man, it's like being able to have hot food in remote places....and it keeps food at the right temp. Was an expensive purchase, retails about $2100....
worth every penny.


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

I have 8 UPC-400's (Cambro) and I love them. Cost me around almost 4,000 dollars for them, but they are definitely awesome for keeping temperatures and transferring anything prepared or not.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Cambros for me. Mind you with the rubbermaid, I think it is, the beverage container was kinda slick. The inner liner is clear plastic and can be removed, quite cheap too. All liquids will leave their flavour in the plastic, so I had dedicated cambros for coffee and hot water. But that innner liner system, I dunno... mind you the rest of the unit was cheaply contstructed, Cambros are bomb-proof.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

yep, they were developed for one of the wars.....cool equipment usually is, because our troops need food and it's pretty off site catering alot of the time. Now that would be a wild job.....dodge bullets and serve dinner.


----------



## note2note (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd take a cambro over a carlisle or a rubbermaid any day. They are durable and awesome. I got most of mine on ebay for less.


----------



## jjbbqguy (Jun 23, 2007)

I have all cambros. Found most at auctions.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Cambros, too. I have the half sheet pan size as well as beverage containers. I really like them.


----------

